# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Cocktail party -- Wednesday, February 4

## cec1

6 to 8 PM -- *Normandie Hotel*, Lorient.

Please come by  . . . see friends and make new friends!  Bring smiles & conversation.

If you plan to join the party, I would appreciate it if you post a reply to confirm that you expect to come.

----------


## andynap

How nice to those who are on the island. Great hosts.

----------


## cec1

Thanks, Andy . . . the lively company that you and Phyllis offer in gatherings will be missed!  We'll get folks to post some photos, however . . . doing our best to make you feel like you were there!

----------


## amyb

How nice, Dennis-Phil and I will look forward to your Normandie gathering.

Thank you

----------


## tim

Dennnis, put us down for two, and thank you for hosting this event :thumb up:

----------


## elgreaux

sounds lovely, thanks for the invitation, looking forward to seeing you!

----------


## marybeth

Very nice Dennis and we're sorry to miss it, too.  If you're still on the island in mid-February maybe we'll catch you at your "office" again.

----------


## JoshA

Thanks, Dennis. Helen and I are looking forward to seeing you again as well as E&R, T&R, A&P and the others I know will respond soon. You are a great and gracious host.

----------


## GramChop

Put me down for being there....in spirit!  :)

----------


## Rosita

> Put me down for being there....in spirit!  :)



i will be there for you sis :)

----------


## julianne

Dan and I will most happily be there. Thanks, Dennis. It will be wonderful to see you and the others who are on the island.

----------


## lloyd

Wonderful.We always thoroughly enjoy your parties.We look forward to seeing everyone
L and P

----------


## didier

two of us dennis, see you then.

----------


## KenT

> two of us dennis, see you then.



Ken and Mary would love to join the festivities!

----------


## Rich and Sue

Please count us in.

----------


## carmen

Sounds great. Count Ann and I as in this year.

----------


## Keith and Alyson

We will be there...thanks Keith and Alyson!

----------


## LMAC

Dennis & Wendy,

Thank you so much!   Be delighted to attend.  Lance & Libby

----------


## Suzanne

Thanks!, Noël and Joel will be on Island and happy to come!  Merci!!!

----------


## GramChop

> i will be there for you sis :)



Merci, ma petite sœur!  You are a sweetheart!!

----------


## drrows

Dennis and Wendy
Susan ad I would be delighted to join you
Thank You
Norman

----------


## bto

Dennis, it will be a pleasure to finally meet you!  Tom and I look forward to the get together, to reconnecting with February friends and meeting new ones.

----------


## soyabeans

sorry, but we will be there in spirit

----------


## GramChop

> Dennis, it will be a pleasure to finally meet you!  Tom and I look forward to the get together, to reconnecting with February friends and meeting new ones.



This is good news, Bev.  Glad to know the island will get to see you and Tom! :)

----------


## GeorgeD

Jody and I sent you a private message. We arrive on the 4th and would love to come. We are a party of four. Lets us know what we can bring. Please see our private message.
Thank you so much,
George and Jody

----------


## lmj

So sorry we'll miss what is sure to be a stellar event with all my favorite people!  We head to Anguilla on Saturday. Are you here now Dennis?  If so we'll stop by and say hi.

----------


## GramChop

> So sorry we'll miss what is sure to be a stellar event with all my favorite people!  We head to Anguilla on Saturday. Are you here now Dennis?  If so we'll stop by and say hi.



If this happens, please share a hug from me, svp!

----------


## oldviking

Thank you so much. Ralph & Tina look forward to seeing everyone

----------


## Peter NJ

Have fun on AXA if you have time go check out the new Malliouhana Hotel 








> So sorry we'll miss what is sure to be a stellar event with all my favorite people!  We head to Anguilla on Saturday. Are you here now Dennis?  If so we'll stop by and say hi.

----------


## stbartslover

Dennis....you know we all love you, Buddy.
Add our 2 Feb regulars:  Bill and Liz Dausch.

Note: I do hope some of you will bring along a good bottle of wine so my good friend does not have to deplete his entire stock.

----------


## Billdausch

> 6 to 8 PM -- *Normandie Hotel*, Lorient.
> 
> Please come by  . . . see friends and make new friends!  Bring smiles & conversation.
> 
> If you plan to join the party, I would appreciate it if you post a reply to confirm that you expect to come.



Bill Liz look forward to joining you.  Jeff McGrew says we have to meet the "nicest guy on the island"

----------


## LMAC

Dennis and Wendy,

Please add Roger Best and Margaret (aka Maggie).

----------


## tim

Dennis, your hospitality has drawn quite a crowd.  What can we bring to help?

----------


## LMAC

Great idea Tim!

----------


## marybeth

I can't wait to see pictures from this awesome party...and it hasn't even happened yet!  

Yes, this is a hint.  :cool:

----------


## carmen

Dennis, will be bringing 2 friends, mike and sue

----------


## julianne

Adding to Tim's suggestion, Dennis. We're close by--what can we do to help?!

----------


## jeep

Dennis and Wendy
Eileen and I would be delighted to join you
Thank You
Patrick

----------

